# Mini-E, any chance BMW will sell the motors?



## Electric8 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hello,

I'm new and late to the party. I was wondering does anyone know or have contact at BMW to find out what they did with all those Mini-E motors and controllers?
Has anyone managed to get one?
Or did BMW really destroy perfectly good motors?

It would be really nice of them if they would be willing to sell the hardware to hobby people.

Thanks


----------



## Red Neck (Feb 1, 2013)

Long story short, no.


----------



## Nabla_Operator (Aug 5, 2011)

Which Mini-E motors? 

BMW ordered a series of 500 mini-conversions at the company AC-propulsion and these research vehicles are still driving around as a field trial; they are not for sale.

paul


----------



## Red Neck (Feb 1, 2013)

I think the closest you can find in markets today are the ones found in the AEM thread about motors.


----------



## Lauris_K (Feb 25, 2013)

What are specifications on these BMW motors?


----------



## Red Neck (Feb 1, 2013)

Not much, other than it peaks at 150kw.


----------



## Lauris_K (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh not so bad. And what does it (motor and controller) weight? Also anyone have any info on price they might go for?


Laurynas.


----------



## Electric8 (Mar 12, 2013)

I thought they were essentially used AC Propulsion's AC-150 drive system, so specs should be the same as on their site?

I also think I read somewhere that the trial has ended (at least it has in the UK) and that BMW took all the Mini-Es back. So what did they do with them, surely not crushed?


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

This opens up a good discussion about purchasing controllers and motors from OEM vehicles and using them in DIY conversions...

Nissan Leaf, 80kw motor? Chevy Volt, 111kw motor?

I checked the price of Nissan Leaf parts, motor= $4,300 and inverter assembly = $2,900

The real question is how much extra work it would be to get it working and what other parts you would need to make it happen, all that cost for 80kw...seems cost prohibitive at the moment but I can envision a time in the near future when electric motor swaps are as common as ICE motor swaps now days...


----------



## Electric8 (Mar 12, 2013)

Thats not a bad price at all. Shame Nissan is a permanent magnet motor.
I wouldnt mind waiting a bit and getting a motor from a car being sold for scrap. I just cant seem to find a motor I like.
I looked into Renault Kangoo/Zoe motor, its some type of synchronous motor, not sure if brushed or magnet. Also weighs a lot, 160kg?
I also looked into Chevy Volt motor too, unfortunately its too much a part of the hybrid gearbox system, doesnt look like it can easily be used on its own. It looks like it has a built in clutch inside it, yuck!

So I keep coming back to AC Propulsion motors as the most light weight powerful motors out there with a proven controller. Shame they are unobtainable.


----------



## Lauris_K (Feb 25, 2013)

How and why AC motor with controller are unobtainable? Because from what I know there are plenty available options, unless you need close to 100KW or even more powerful with reasonable voltage. But even that is only matter of cost and time. I really think within 2014-2015 DIY's will be able to get systems over 100KW.

And for weight, how much is a lot, for lets say 75KW system? Our company's Amperbox-75 system weight is 73Kg, that is motor and controller. Well in real system it will need few extra Kg's for wire harness and motor with gearbox (or direct reducer) connection. But that is basically it.


----------



## Red Neck (Feb 1, 2013)

If you are after actual automotive systems, try emailing [email protected] 
He developed them for the automotive industry. Every program which was induction motor based and even some others, like the Prius one, were either led, helped, or influenced by him. Even AC Propulsion... 

If it is induction (async), he was there one way or another. And his are for sale. I myself was also hoping for him to do my Cobra himself but he doesn't have the time I found out today..


----------

